# What is the Gallery App check mark for?



## StynkFyst (Apr 6, 2012)

You can long press to highlight a picture or whatever, then when you press the check mark, the check mark just disappears... What is the function of this button???

Oh, and what's up... First post here. Big ups to Deficient Development for the new ICZen Royale. Finally have a functional GPS on my phone!

Stynk


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D (Mar 30, 2012)

Pretty sure that you're referring to the Gallery's multi-select feature. As for what the check mark does, I believe it only un-selects the pictures.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------

